# New tires



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What do you think?

http://autos.sympatico.ca/weird-automotive-news/10367/chinese-company-unveils-coloured-tires/2#glr


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well.......my wife would like pink Outlaws.......problem is she doesn't have a bike......so they'd have to go on mine....at least I'd have Outlaws?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No thank you! lol

And I dunno if anyone here remembers, but they did make GREEN outlaws for a little while one year.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't think they will sell well here....


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

z24guy said:


> Well.......my wife would like pink Outlaws.......problem is she doesn't have a bike......so they'd have to go on mine....at least I'd have Outlaws?


No man no.....it wouldn't be worth the shame :nutkick:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Wow..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

z24guy said:


> Well.......my wife would like pink Outlaws.......problem is she doesn't have a bike......so they'd have to go on mine....at least I'd have Outlaws?





No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> No man no.....it wouldn't be worth the shame :nutkick:


 
I'm with him. 

They may be fine on a VW (to go with the vase on the dash), but on a quad? Uh uh.


----------

